# What is black cocoa powder and...



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

... how does it differ from regular? I just saw this in a recipe and have never heard of it!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never heard of it either. The only thing I can think of is there are cocoa powders that have a very redish hue vs. a brown cast. I wonder if that what they mean?

Where did you read this? A current publication, American? Where you read it might give the best clue to the meaning.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The most common use for it is to make Oreos. The cocoa is black like an oreo, but milder in flavor than you'd expect, with such a deep color. Try it in place of medium cocoa any time you want a darker color.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

I've seen it in King Arthurs catalog.
www.kingarthurflour.com


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Yes, the only thing I've used it for is my version of Oreos, but I have a friend who uses it for deep dark chocolate cakes. I'm surprised it isn't easy to get(at least in my old job last year).


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Wendy- it was in a book I found at the library called "Sweet Seasons". I have this horrible habit of getting these cookbooks when I take my kids to the library- all these fabulous looking recipes, yet really no time for experimentation!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Ha-cool.

I bought that book Anna....it's a bit labor intensive....HA! I can't imagine having the time to make all the components he does for 1 dessert and then doing that for 5 or 6 ala carte desserts. I made a couple items from it, but nothing fab. comes to mind right now.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Wendy- Did you ever try the malted milk mousse? That sounded intriquing- I'm thinking a chocolate malted layer cake???


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I didn't try that one, but it does sound deeee-lish. I do love chocolate and malt!! One year for the childrens christmas party I did a whole candyland sweet table. I did a chocolate malt ball cake, I can't remember what I did inside-but the outside was dotted in cut in half malt balls. I think I ate all the ones that didn't cut nicely 

It's always a struggle to buy items like that. Chef's want to buy everything by the case.....from suppliers. It takes a while before you can get a place let you buy freely from retail grocery stores and turn in reciepts. My jobs are more limiting right now.....Ideally I'd love to find a second consistant hours place where I can make a wider variety of desserts......


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have used the black cocoa poweder for finishing truffles with oolong tea.
Also for a plated dessert in the shape of a cigar,
the "ashes" were the black cocoa and 10x sugar.
:bounce:


----------



## schiznick (Feb 2, 2003)

Hello,

I have used black cocoa powder in my devil's food cakes and in a type of chocolate glaze that I make. I purchased it from Barry Callebaut directly. The only thing is that I had to get a 50 pound bag. The flavor is quite good, but people are sometimes put off by the color because they have never seen a black chocolate glaze. If you want some in depth information about the breakdown of the product itself, let me know and I'll se if I can dig up the specs they sent me. 

Schiznick


----------

